# Hamilton Khaki H705450



## Guest (Mar 14, 2016)

i just put this together about ten minutes ago.

as some may remember some of us bought a watch each from a particular ebay seller, they were/are basicly NOS cases. dials, crowns etc, all that was required to build the watches up was a movement. i settled for the Hamilton :yes:

i was lucky enough to source a movement FOC from a friend and i picked it up this morning.

the rotor bearing needed swapped over into the hamilton rotor which was really easy as it is only a press fit.

the build up is pretty straight forward, but when it got to fitting the minute hand i noticed a slight bend and decided to straighten it.

ever wished you had just left things as is ? i do :sadwalk:

i flexed the hand ever so slightly and the lume cracked and dropped out :angry: bugger

i have some C1 lume powder so i managed to fill the missing bits, but its not right....maybe just because i know its there :angry:

i messaged the seller and told him of my woes and fair play he offered a £10 refund or i could wait till the end of April and he will have a new set for me, i declined his kind offer as to be fair i am the clumsy git, but i will certainly take he new hand set when it arrives so all not lost.

anyway, it is together for now to see what it looks like and i am pleased with the results

i originally wanted a bracelet for it but i would hate to think what they cost so i settled on a thick vintage style leather strap which i think it really suits

it is a good size watch for me at 46mm inc crown, sapphire crystal, display case back and an ETA 2824-2 auto

so here's a couple of quick snaps to give you an idea


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice build Bruce - I wish I had the skills and dexterity!

I have the same watch (pre-assembled, thankfully!) and sourced a bracelet for it from a jewelers in Spain. From memory, I think it was about £80 - quite pricey but it is a nice bracelet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2016)

Krispy said:


> Nice build Bruce - I wish I had the skills and dexterity!
> 
> I have the same watch (pre-assembled, thankfully!) and sourced a bracelet for it from a jewelers in Spain. From memory, I think it was about £80 - quite pricey but it is a nice bracelet.


 that looks so different on steel

i wish you hadn't shown me that now :laugh:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Ooops...sorry!

It really does change the watch. I had it on a dark brown leather before which was nice but I do like a bracelet!

I was wrong, I got it from Germany and it was €125 when I bought it so perhaps you can live with the leather! Bracelet is ref H605.705.102


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

Krispy said:


> Ooops...sorry!
> 
> It really does change the watch. I had it on a dark brown leather before which was nice but I do like a bracelet!
> 
> I was wrong, I got it from Germany and it was €125 when I bought it so perhaps you can live with the leather! Bracelet is ref H605.705.102


 cheers :sadwalk:


----------



## Cosd (Feb 16, 2016)

Lovely looking piece Bruce.

For or the first time I really like the brown strap against the black face!!

think I'm going to have a play with mine and possibly go brown.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Well done so basicaly a hamilton for peanuts which can't be bad can it.

My Oris case is off to the watchmaker as a little more complex to sort out so mine will cost a couple more peanuts still incredibly cheap, I think we did very well.

Will post my finished Watch in due course.

Hamilton looks fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> Well done so basicaly a hamilton for peanuts which can't be bad can it.
> 
> My Oris case is off to the watchmaker as a little more complex to sort out so mine will cost a couple more peanuts still incredibly cheap, I think we did very well.
> 
> ...


 looking forward to it, will you be able to get a breakdown of what is being done to the movement?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce said:


> looking forward to it, will you be able to get a breakdown of what is being done to the movement?


 Don't see why not. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks good Bruce! I prefer the leather strap look.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks great especially for the price. :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

You certainly dudnt waste tine getting that built , its looking good bruce I also think it suits the leather strap . And as you know I am a sucker for a clear display case :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i just put this together about ten minutes ago.
> 
> as some may remember some of us bought a watch each from a particular ebay seller, they were/are basicly NOS cases. dials, crowns etc, all that was required to build the watches up was a movement. i settled for the Hamilton :yes:
> 
> ...


 Really looks great on the strap Bruce, but like you I prefer bracelets and would find that I would wear a watch less frequently if not on one. I have never really looked at Hamilton. I thought they were all on the 38mm size


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bruce, you have got to stop posting these projects up on here - Or at the very least, you could make it sound like they are more difficult, to make everyone else (i.e. ME) feel better :laugh:

Comments like "all that was required to build the watches up was a movement" don't really convey how much skill and dexterity is involved in that process. I've tried a bit of tinkering, with mixed results, but things like seating the hands and adjusting the crown stem to fit are - at best - a hit and miss affair for me... :sorry:

You make it all sound so easy, and for you it probably is, but spare a thought for the rest of us next time you showcase your impressive work on here... The Hamilton looks great by the way, but I guess you already know that :notworthy: Even the brown strap on the black dial somehow manages to look right (normally a definite no-no for me). The bracelet version probably looks more "flash", but personally I would leave it on the leather. Well done mate :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Lovely watch Bruce, the description of the construction process left my jaw hanging￼ :thumbsup:

Lovely job....amazing skill....Well done.

I'm not feeling inadequate at all


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

RWP said:


> I'm not feeling *inadequate *at all


 That's the word I was looking for... :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Bruce, you have got to stop posting these projects up on here - Or at the very least, you could make it sound like they are more difficult, to make everyone else (i.e. ME) feel better :laugh:
> 
> Comments like "all that was required to build the watches up was a movement" don't really convey how much skill and dexterity is involved in that process. I've tried a bit of tinkering, with mixed results, but things like seating the hands and adjusting the crown stem to fit are - at best - a hit and miss affair for me... :sorry:
> 
> You make it all sound so easy, and for you it probably is, but spare a thought for the rest of us next time you showcase your impressive work on here... The Hamilton looks great by the way, but I guess you already know that :notworthy: Even the brown strap on the black dial somehow manages to look right (normally a definite no-no for me). The bracelet version probably looks more "flash", but personally I would leave it on the leather. Well done mate :thumbsup:


 i am sure most will agree, its not rocket science and i am in no way an expert, but thanks anyway :yes:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i am sure most will agree, its not rocket science and i am in no way and expert, but thanks anyway :yes:


 I it's not rocket science :laugh: . It is to me. Just off to finish my DIY Hadron Collider :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

RWP said:


> I it's not rocket science :laugh: . It is to me. Just off to finish my DIY Hadron Collider :thumbsup:


 that will mess up your electric bill :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bruce said:


> that will mess up your electric bill :laugh:


 It would probably mess up Southern England. I always worry about colliding atomic particles, electrons, neutrons, protons whatever. All very clever but it will end in a big bang and tears before bedtime :bash:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

RWP said:


> It would probably mess up Southern England. I always worry about colliding atomic particles, electrons, neutrons, protons whatever. All very clever but it will end in a big bang and tears before bedtime :bash:


 agreed, i think this sort of messing about should be left to Gods :yes:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Great watches, I have same and wear it more than any. :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Really great job there! I bit the bullet and ordered a brand new seagull for mine in the end


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> Really great job there! I bit the bullet and ordered a brand new seagull for mine in the end


 as a working watch i doubt it will make any real difference, had i not been so lucky i would have done the same :yes:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

relaxer7 said:


> Really great job there! I bit the bullet and ordered a brand new seagull for mine in the end


 Well done. :yes:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good job


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Great read and well done to those who bought these with the intention of building them. Not got a Hammy at the moment but they are excellent vfm second hand, in the sales.... or built up yourself!


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Excellent stuff Bruce! I just hope mine lives again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

Mr Cracker said:


> Excellent stuff Bruce! I just hope mine lives again.


 no reason why it wont, there are no other issues with the movement other than scruffy screw heads, but you can only see them with a loupe


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

RWP said:


> and tears before bedtime :bash:


 There wouldn't be a bedtime or time at all :rofl:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i just put this together about ten minutes ago.
> 
> as some may remember some of us bought a watch each from a particular ebay seller, they were/are basicly NOS cases. dials, crowns etc, all that was required to build the watches up was a movement. i settled for the Hamilton :yes:
> 
> ...


 How far off is this from a stock Hamilton... do they dicker with the movements any? or just the rotor?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> How far off is this from a stock Hamilton... do they dicker with the movements any? or just the rotor?


 the movement in mine has a better finish, the stock one is satin finished, but totally standard other than that, you fancy getting one? there are still some available, i was thinking of getting a couple more,they would make good presents IMO


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> the movement in mine has a better finish, the stock one is satin finished, but totally standard other than that, you fancy getting one? there are still some available, i was thinking of getting a couple more,they would make good presents IMO


 I was then I noticed Roy has a rather nice Electronic one.... but that was before I knew I was getting a present :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> I was then I noticed Roy has a rather nice Electronic one


 like a baby in a supermarket :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> like a baby in a supermarket :laugh:


 well 2500 posts you should know me by now :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> well 2500 posts you should know me by now :biggrin:


 trust me i am no different, i have my eye on something, but it is wandering already :biggrin:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> trust me i am no different, i have my eye on something, but it is wandering already :biggrin:


 The number of items in the sales section kind of tipped me off on that :yes:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> The number of items in the sales section kind of tipped me off on that :yes:


 they were just to cover potential duty :sadwalk:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> they were just to cover potential duty :sadwalk:


 :swoon: Not a fake Rolex DSSD super rep


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> :swoon: Not a fake Rolex DSSD super rep


 damn......who told you?


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Bruce said:


> no reason why it wont, there are no other issues with the movement other than scruffy screw heads, but you can only see them with a loupe


 Bruce you are a star!


----------

